# Rembrandt toothpaste



## jennyb (Jul 22, 2005)

*I bought Rembrandt plus toothpaste a couple weeks ago (the one that whitens up to 5x




), but have only used it once or twice. I stopped using it b/c I heard it is the worst toothpaste to use for your teeth. I have sensitive teeth with light/translucent enamel, so I have stopped using it b/c I don't want to damage my teeth. Has anyone heard that Rembrandt is harsh on your teeth? Should I keep using it, or opt for something else?*


----------



## girl_geek (Jul 22, 2005)

I have not heard that about Rembrandt toothpastes, but I tried that toothpaste once, and even though I've tried other Rembrandt toothpastes with the same active ingredient (Citroxain) and other peroxide toothpastes, this one made my gums very sensitive! My gums hurt every time I brushed my teeth, and it quit immediately when I switched toothpastes.

On the other hand, Rembrandt's Dazzling White toothpaste (which I can no longer find in any of my local stores, although I have seen it online) was the only whitening toothpaste that actually worked for me! I would still be using it if I could find it.


----------



## Liz (Jul 22, 2005)

if it's hurting, i would stop using it.

i bleach my teeth and when it hurts, i stop usingit for awhile.


----------



## jennyb (Jul 23, 2005)

*It's not necessarily hurting, but I think b/c I've heard it's the worst for your teeth my imagination is going crazy and I'm starting to think all this stuff. Hope that makes sense. *


----------



## lyssa87 (Jul 25, 2005)

that toothpaste doesnt contain sls which can cause canker sores.. rembrandt is supposed to prevent canker sores and help heal them if you get them.. so i would say it is probably a little more harsh then crest or a similar brand


----------



## spazbaby (Jul 25, 2005)

Originally Posted by *jennyb* *I bought Rembrandt plus toothpaste a couple weeks ago (the one that whitens up to 5x



), but have only used it once or twice. I stopped using it b/c I heard it is the worst toothpaste to use for your teeth. I have sensitive teeth with light/translucent enamel, so I have stopped using it b/c I don't want to damage my teeth. Has anyone heard that Rembrandt is harsh on your teeth? Should I keep using it, or opt for something else?* I have extremely sensitive teeth. My dentist advised me not to use any whitening products or to have any whitening procedures performed. The enamel on senstive teeth is much more porous than that on normal teeth, and whitening makes it worse. I use only Sensodyne toothpaste, all the time. There is a whitening version of Sensodyne that doesn't give dramatic results but it is decent.
My advice is to stay away from anything that whitens, unless it also treats sensitivity.


----------



## jennyb (Jul 25, 2005)

*So if I get the sensodyne whitening toothpaste my teeth should be fine??? I shouldn't keep using the rembrandt toothpaste b/c it's better to be safe than sorry, right?*

Originally Posted by *spazbaby* I have extremely sensitive teeth. My dentist advised me not to use any whitening products or to have any whitening procedures performed. The enamel on senstive teeth is much more porous than that on normal teeth, and whitening makes it worse. I use only Sensodyne toothpaste, all the time. There is a whitening version of Sensodyne that doesn't give dramatic results but it is decent.
My advice is to stay away from anything that whitens, unless it also treats sensitivity.


----------

